

Please vote your preferred entry in the Redis Logo Contest page - antirez
http://redis.io/logocontest/index.php

======
antirez
this is how it works: the voting will remain open til the end of 15th October
GMT time. I'll select the winner from the top-five most voted entries.

There are a few entries absolutely worth voting!

Thank you for your help

